# Trump Protesters Are Inside & Outside Of The Capitol Building



## MisterMills357

I am listening on radio and watching on TV, there are Trump protestors raising Cain inside the Capitol Building. This is ongoing as of this time.


----------



## Sasquatch

MisterMills357 said:


> I am listening on radio and watching on TV, there are Trump protestors raising Cain inside the Capitol Building. This is ongoing as of this time.


We all made fun of the Liberal/Marxists throwing a hissy fit when Trump won and now were doing the same thing. Come on man!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Sasquatch said:


> We all made fun of the Liberal/Marxists throwing a hissy fit when Trump won and now were doing the same thing. Come on man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thing is, Trump won both times. Come on man.


----------



## MisterMills357

The NG has been alerted. 
The cops have their guns drawn, and protestors are breaking glass inside the building.

The police are calling for reenforcement cops. This is not a riot yet, a lot of people are just milling around outside.

It looks like an FBI SWAT team has arrived too.


----------



## Demitri.14

This needs to start moving into other cities and Towns !


----------



## stevekozak

Sasquatch said:


> We all made fun of the Liberal/Marxists throwing a hissy fit when Trump won and now were doing the same thing. Come on man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, but President Trump actually did win fair and square. Just saying. Not really an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> We all made fun of the Liberal/Marxists throwing a hissy fit when Trump won and now were doing the same thing. Come on man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Revolution won't be pretty.

Do I like it? Nope.

Do I want to save the Republic? Yup.

To me, this is as easy to resolve as anything could possibly get.

Bring the charges of fraud before the courts and juries. Let them hear the proof and evidence of the fraud.

Let the people (the juries) be the judge if enough fraud took place to flip the election.

If it is found yes, then elections have to be re-held in those states.

If it found no, then continue on with Biden.

IMO, this is the only thing that makes sense and will calm people down. If the democrats can say with a straight face that no fraud was committed, they should not have one thing to worry about and should cooperate with the hearings.

If our top elected officials and justices are not concerned enough to do the right thing, then we the people must.

I don't get the feeling that Jefferson was the type to haphazardly say something like this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Reports of shots fired, Fox News


----------



## Robie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Reports of shots fired, Fox News


Yup...and also reports of troublemakers mixed in with the crowd.

Regardless....they will be portrayed in the most horrific ways possible.

8 months of arson, rioting, looting and murder with antifa and blm? Nothing to see here.


----------



## Steve40th

I am not watching the news, It pisses me off..


----------



## hawgrider

Last time I checked that Capitol bldg belongs to the people. And the people stormed the bldg. Love it!


----------



## Piratesailor

Sasquatch said:


> We all made fun of the Liberal/Marxists throwing a hissy fit when Trump won and now were doing the same thing. Come on man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tad bit of difference this time around. Massive fraud in full view of Americans.

This boiled over and is boiling over because congress and the courts have failed to address this and corrupt state politicians have accepted the fraud.

If congress had said, "ok..we'll do a 10 day investigation and after that, we'll abide by the finding" then I think the majority of Americans would have said good..

But today, McConnel abdicated and Schumer's speech was so riddled with lies I almost puked. Actually, Schumer's speech very angry. Even pissed off my normally very calm wife.

This is what happens when the elites don't listen.

While it get anywhere? Who knows. Doubt it.


----------



## MisterMills357

ABC News says that the NG has been activated, which is not as bad as it sounds. It means that they are on alert, and headed for their armories. Everything happens in stages, the NG may or may not be deployed.

And so far things have been pretty tame.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> Revolution won't be pretty.
> 
> Do I like it? Nope.
> 
> Do I want to save the Republic? Yup.
> 
> To me, this is as easy to resolve as anything could possibly get.
> 
> Bring the charges of fraud before the courts and juries. Let them hear the proof and evidence of the fraud.
> 
> Let the people (the juries) be the judge if enough fraud took place to flip the election.
> 
> If it is found yes, then elections have to be re-held in those states.
> 
> If it found no, then continue on with Biden.
> 
> IMO, this is the only thing that makes sense and will calm people down. If the democrats can say with a straight face that no fraud was committed, they should not have one thing to worry about and should cooperate with the hearings.
> 
> If our top elected officials and justices are not concerned enough to do the right thing, then we the people must.
> 
> I don't get the feeling that Jefferson was the type to haphazardly say something like this.
> 
> View attachment 110503


This.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MisterMills357 said:


> ABC News says that the NG has been activated, which is not as bad as it sounds. It means that they are on alert, and headed for their armories.


At least the NG is much better trained now than 1969 and Kent State University.


----------



## Piratesailor

I feel these politicians think Americans are stupid. Some truly are.. but that does not excuse the elites from acknowledging what we see in clear view.. frauds. 

And as Robie said.. if they had addressed this, none of what is happening now would be taking place. 

This is on the ruling elites shoulders. What ever happens next is there fault..


----------



## Sasquatch

stevekozak said:


> Yeah, but President Trump actually did win fair and square. Just saying. Not really an apples to apples comparison.


I got no problem with them demonstrating and showing support for Trump. And I dont care if they storm the steps of the Capitol. But when they start breaking stuff their just as bad as AntiFa.

What's the plan here. I'll tell you something, there is no plan. They just riled each other up and off they went. That's not what Patriots do. That's my point.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

rice paddy daddy said:


> At least the NG is much better trained now than 1969 and Kent State University.


And hopefully better than the capitol police.


----------



## MisterMills357

Now Biden is speechifying on live TV. He is calling it an assault on liberty, and lawlessness. He just said that it borders on sedition, and it doesn’t. It is a protest. Biden had better watch his step, I don’t see any lawless activity.


----------



## Piratesailor

MisterMills357 said:


> Now Biden is speechifying on live TV. He is calling it an assault on liberty, and lawlessness. He just said that it borders on sedition, and it doesn't.
> It is a protest.


There ya go. Biden fanning the flames.

If he and democrats communist are so sure they won, why are they scared of a 10 day bipartisan audit?


----------



## hawgrider

Sasquatch said:


> I got no problem with them demonstrating and showing support for Trump. And I dont care if they storm the steps of the Capitol. But when they start breaking stuff their just as bad as AntiFa.
> 
> What's the plan here. I'll tell you something, there is no plan. They just riled each other up and off they went. That's not what Patriots do. That's my point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What are you talking about this is a "peaceful protest "
What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Portland was a peaceful protest right.


----------



## Robie

MisterMills357 said:


> The NG has been alerted.
> The cops have their guns drawn, and protestors are breaking glass inside the building.
> 
> The police are calling for reenforcement cops. This is not a riot yet, a lot of people are just milling around outside.
> 
> It looks like an FBI SWAT team has arrived too.


I've heard reports that in actuality, there were only a handful of people who actually made it in.

Dunno.


----------



## Steve40th

I saw pictures of guns drawn, pepper spray being deployed. Thats all I got..


----------



## Piratesailor

The capitol police shot one of the protesters. An unarmed woman. No other details other than what is on the news so take it for what it’s worth.

But, what galls me is that in the cities (name one) the protesters are violent.. very very violent and beat cops, etc... but no one get’s shot. Gassed yes, sprayed, yes.. shot no.

But this protester gets shot... 

Could be an overzealous cop or one that was afraid. Bad training, etc. 

But regardless, they shot a woman.


----------



## Chipper

The rush is on. Stopped by the LGS this morning and the place is empty. Noticed they had a Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. Came home watched Pence and McConnell throw the president under the bus. Thought maybe I should pick that carbine up, last one. Shot back down to the LGS and it's very busy. Phone is ringing off the hook. People are buying guns over the phone and putting holds on others. Ammo shelves are getting cleaned off, of what's left.

Can't wait for tomorrow and see what happen once all the sheep find out.

In route radio makes it sound like a war is starting.


----------



## Steve40th

Not the best commentary.. but..


----------



## KUSA

Woman shot and killed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346914118427619328


----------



## MisterMills357

Chipper said:


> The rush is on. Stopped by the LGS this morning and the place is empty. Noticed they had a Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. Came home watched Pence and McConnell throw the president under the bus. Thought maybe I should pick that carbine up, last one. Shot back down to the LGS and it's very busy. Phone is ringing off the hook. People are buying guns over the phone and putting holds on others. Ammo shelves are getting cleaned off, of what's left.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow and see what happen once all the sheep find out.
> 
> In route radio makes it sound like a war is starting.


It looks pretty mild so far. The crowd outside is only milling around. There is a storm of activity on Twitter.
Time will tell, how things go, but so far this is no Lexington or Concorde. But, on general principle, I would get the carbine.


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> The capitol police shot one of the protesters. An unarmed woman. No other details other than what is on the news so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> But, what galls me is that in the cities (name one) the protesters are violent.. very very violent and beat cops, etc... but no one get's shot. Gassed yes, sprayed, yes.. shot no.
> 
> But this protester gets shot...
> 
> Could be an overzealous cop or one that was afraid. Bad training, etc.
> 
> But regardless, they shot a woman.


Then it's time to burn the city down and loot right?

Isn't that SOP?


----------



## Piratesailor

Wait until dark when the vampires/antifa come out to play.


----------



## Annie

I am not shocked at all. Anyone who didn't see this coming is as blind as a bat.


----------



## Piratesailor

Robie said:


> Then it's time to burn the city down and loot right?
> 
> Isn't that SOP?


Burn and loot. No. That's SOP for antifa/blm. Occupation of the building, yes. That would be acceptable and more appropriate.

Many of us remember the 60's and early 70's when the counter culture would occupy a building, sometimes a state house and do a 'sit in'. They were then hauled off... but the message was made and taken.


----------



## Piratesailor

My wife just told me that 2 pipebombs were found at the republican national committee offices.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Then it's time to burn the city down and loot right?
> 
> Isn't that SOP?


It wouldn't bother me if they burned the building down with the traitors in it.


----------



## keith9365

Im sure those who broke windows and broke into the capital have been detained. If their identities are not released we will know who they were. Beware the false flag operations that will start up alongside protests.


----------



## MisterMills357

Chipper said:


> The rush is on. Stopped by the LGS this morning and the place is empty. Noticed they had a Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. Came home watched Pence and McConnell throw the president under the bus. Thought maybe I should pick that carbine up, last one. Shot back down to the LGS and it's very busy. Phone is ringing off the hook. People are buying guns over the phone and putting holds on others. Ammo shelves are getting cleaned off, of what's left.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow and see what happen once all the sheep find out.
> 
> In route radio makes it sound like a war is starting.







This guy loves his Ruger carbine, and after today, that gun at your LGS, is as good as gone.


----------



## Slippy

https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/0...-is-found-at-the-rnc-and-the-dnc-is-evacuated


----------



## Steve40th

Effectively the electoral college process is delayed, till they can get everyone back in the house, or where ever...


----------



## Robie

I wonder where Pence will end up living?

It won't be red, red, red Indiana.

He gets SS protection for 6 months.

After that it has to be okayed by Homeland Security.


----------



## KUSA

*Trump Protesters Are Inside & Outside Of The Capitol Building*

Traitors should be hanged then shot.


----------



## Steve40th

After a few months, this will all die down, and the circus will continue. The story tellers will indoctrinate...via CNN etc


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> Yup...and also reports of troublemakers mixed in with the crowd.
> 
> Regardless....they will be portrayed in the most horrific ways possible.
> 
> 8 months of arson, rioting, looting and murder with antifa and blm? Nothing to see here.


I turned the news on for a few minutes and laughed. They called this a "mob of anarchists". Cracked me up!!!


----------



## stevekozak

Chipper said:


> The rush is on. Stopped by the LGS this morning and the place is empty. Noticed they had a Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. Came home watched Pence and McConnell throw the president under the bus. Thought maybe I should pick that carbine up, last one. Shot back down to the LGS and it's very busy. Phone is ringing off the hook. People are buying guns over the phone and putting holds on others. Ammo shelves are getting cleaned off, of what's left.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow and see what happen once all the sheep find out.
> 
> In route radio makes it sound like a war is starting.


Did you get the carbine?


----------



## stevekozak

keith9365 said:


> Im sure those who broke windows and broke into the capital have been detained. If their identities are not released we will know who they were. Beware the false flag operations that will start up alongside protests.


This exactly. I very much suspect that infiltrators are the ones who were breaking things and sitting in Pelosi's chair, etc.


----------



## SAR-1L

I don't have much to say other than any idiot calling for civil war, should know if it comes to that you might as well pick if you want live in the part of the US-controlled by China or the part of it controlled by Russia. Because we are already so weak as a nation at this moment that both China & Russia are attacking us already out in the open in the cyber domain.


----------



## stevekozak

SAR-1L said:


> I don't have much to say other than any idiot calling for civil war, should know if it comes to that you might as well pick if you want live in the part of the US-controlled by China or the part of it controlled by Russia. Because we are already so weak as a nation at this moment that both China & Russia are attacking us already out in the open in the cyber domain.


Time to sharpen my shashka.


----------



## Ridin with biden

SAR-1L said:


> I don't have much to say other than any idiot calling for civil war, should know if it comes to that you might as well pick if you want live in the part of the US-controlled by China or the part of it controlled by Russia. Because we are already so weak as a nation at this moment that both China & Russia are attacking us already out in the open in the cyber domain.


I choose Russian controlled area.... l hate Chinese food!!


----------



## Chipper

Yeah got the carbine. 

Just ordered 10, 30 round Glock mags and a muzzle "can" for it. Know darn well those mags will be first on the list to ban.

Even moved a couple hold tags around to other guns just for fun. Stupid shop will hold guns for 24 hours for no reason while an idiot thinks about it. So you have to go back or call and see if the gun you wanted today is still around the next day. If you want something at the LGS buy it. Boy that pisses me off.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

stevekozak said:


> Time to sharpen my shashka.


Agree totally. Bet there will be a spike in cyber attacks from state sponsored bad actors over the next few days. Knock out some parts of the grid, crash hospital data bases to strain an already over burdened health system or 911 network, may even take a run at the markets just for the fun of it. Dark days ahead folks.

Godspeed.


----------



## SAR-1L

CapitalKane49p said:


> Agree totally. Bet there will be a spike in cyber attacks from state sponsored bad actors over the next few days. Knock out some parts of the grid, crash hospital data bases to strain an already over burdened health system or 911 network, may even take a run at the markets just for the fun of it. Dark days ahead folks.
> 
> Godspeed.


I think Xi Jing Ping & Putin will still be prepping the digital battlefield, and waiting to see what happens as we get closer to Jan 20th, you can bet your ass though they will be exploiting the situation. I wholly expect 2021 to be an even bigger shit show than in 2020. Make no mistake, we haven't been this vulnerable since we broke away from Brittain.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

SAR-1L said:


> I think Xi Jing Ping & Putin will still be prepping the digital battlefield, and waiting to see what happens as we get closer to Jan 20th, you can bet your ass though they will be exploiting the situation. I wholly expect 2021 to be an even bigger shit show than in 2020. Make no mistake, we haven't been this vulnerable since we broke away from Brittain.


Funny you say that today I was actually re-reading a couple of sections of "Unrestricted Warfare". The CCP is my big concern. They've been deeply imbedded up here above the 49th for years and our government has no political will to call them on their BS. Only way for The West to survive this onslaught is to back Australia and take on the Rabid Panda on terms its understands. Cyberattacks, propaganda campaigns, economically, and all things unconventional and dirty. The Russians will soon learn that any pacts they create with the CCP will end in another Operation Barbarossa originating from their under belly.

Godspeed


----------



## SAR-1L

CapitalKane49p said:


> Funny you say that today I was actually re-reading a couple of sections of "Unrestricted Warfare". The CCP is my big concern. They've been deeply imbedded up here above the 49th for years and our government has no political will to call them on their BS. Only way for The West to survive this onslaught is to back Australia and take on the Rabid Panda on terms its understands. Cyberattacks, propaganda campaigns, economically, and all things unconventional and dirty. The Russians will soon learn that any pacts they create with the CCP will end in another Operation Barbarossa originating from their under belly.
> 
> Godspeed


Sadly, Russia and China, are both exploiting the mutually assured destruction that would come with open conventional warfare. They have found a loophole where they can fight with advantage, in a way the average American can't tangibly understanding the damage of the cyber-attacks being conducted. Make no mistake though if they thought they could hit us without getting hit back they would be on our soil faster than Amazon's 1-day delivery.


----------



## Robie

I would bet everything I own that this jerk isn't saying this tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267993131451953154


----------



## Robie




----------



## Camel923

While I am not going to advocate violence. I get being ticked off. How long can you be discounted and told your the problem when you get up, go to work, play by the rules every day? We are told do not believe you lying eyes. There was no fraud. Loosing fair and square is disappointing ring but accepted. For our right massive cheating and being told it’s only sour grapes, nothing to look at here citizen. Move along. Watch BLM, ANTIFA and other leftist burn, pillage and murder at will and be called hero’s? Understanding time to save this once great republic is almost gone. Desperate times desperate measures. Those in power only respect power because they do not respect the votes of legal citizens. This has been simmering for a while. If cooler heads of those I. Control do not prevail in policy and enforcement they will be surprised at the size of the ice burg. So we will go full gulag or a second revolution. I think gulag because not enough people are angry enough to enforce their will upon government.


----------



## Steve40th

Seeing the woman get shot in the capital was sad.. WTF was she doing that someone had to shoot.. It was a Secret Service or Marshal, as they were in a suit. According to witness's. She was in total shock, flag wrapped around her..
And the media will blame Trump.. Dems own this shit..


----------



## Piratesailor

Camel923 said:


> While I am not going to advocate violence. I get being ticked off. How long can you be discounted and told your the problem when you get up, go to work, play by the rules every day? We are told do not believe you lying eyes. There was no fraud. Loosing fair and square is disappointing ring but accepted. For our right massive cheating and being told it's only sour grapes, nothing to look at here citizen. Move along. Watch BLM, ANTIFA and other leftist burn, pillage and murder at will and be called hero's? Understanding time to save this once great republic is almost gone. Desperate times desperate measures. Those in power only respect power because they do not respect the votes of legal citizens. This has been simmering for a while. If cooler heads of those I. Control do not prevail in policy and enforcement they will be surprised at the size of the ice burg. So we will go full gulag or a second revolution. I think gulag because not enough people are angry enough to enforce their will upon government.


Spot on.


----------



## Tanya49!

Antifa was absolutely mixed in with the protesters. 17 year old female shot in the neck through a door.
Correction on the age of female shot and killed. She was not 17, she was an Air Force Veteran and Trump supporter.


----------



## Piratesailor

The count is resuming at 8pm est.


----------



## SAR-1L

Steve40th said:


> Dems own this shit..


Respectfully, I disagree, every one of those dirtbag politicians owns it, Trump, Biden, Pelosi, Mitch, etc. there isn't a single one in it for the people. They are all guilty, every damn one of them. The election system is obviously broken, we should have had another legitimate safety mechanism without bloodshed for removing the entire government when it fails it, people, as our government has for years now. I don't want Anarchy, just people effective at their jobs, and it isn't any one of them at all currently in office.


----------



## Piratesailor

Tanya49! said:


> Antifa was absolutely mixed in with the protesters.


May have been and if so they unwittingly may have helped since the majority of those in and around the building were patriots. The building needed to be occupied until congress recognized our demands.. a fair election and one that is investigated


----------



## Slippy

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2021/01/06/watch-protesters-destroy-media-crews-camera-equipment/


----------



## Piratesailor

SAR-1L said:


> Respectfully, I disagree, every one of those dirtbag politicians owns it, Trump, Biden, Pelosi, Mitch, etc. there isn't a single one in it for the people. They are all guilty, every damn one of them. The election system is obviously broken, we should have had another legitimate safety mechanism without bloodshed for removing the entire government when it fails it, people, as our government has for years now. I don't want Anarchy, just people effective at their jobs, and it isn't any one of them at all currently in office.


Agree. They all own it. And they all need to be impeached.

My blood boils just remembering Schumer's speech.


----------



## Slippy

I find it disgustingly comical that these GOP politicians are coming out and condemning the actions at DC.When many of them refused to say a damn thing about the riots/looting that has been going on from the left for years. 

At this point, I doubt anyone gives a shit what these dirtbag politicians have to say. Their words mean nothing. 

I firmly believe this Republic has a chance to return to greatness IF every sewer dweller in DC were to combust into ashes.


----------



## Trihonda

Friend posted this. Unsure the validity but it wouldn't surprise me. I've heard by a number of sources of known antifa members intermixed with 5E trump folks... buy they are dedicated, to don flags and maga hats to infiltrate.


----------



## Piratesailor

NTD on YouTube is broadcasting the vote live. 

Wife is watching. I can’t watch.. the politicians of both party utterly disgust me. I can’t stand ANY OF THEM. 

As far as I’m concerned they are ALL traitor to the American people and their oath of office.


----------



## smokeyquartz

@Trihonda
I was just thinking that this in no way benefits the cause of Republican Senators who were actually going to raise objections to the votes of the electoral college. The only ones who benefit from this are Democrats. Because of this event, the Republicans who would have still supported Trump and raised reasonable objections are now going to be scared silent. But to the world, things are what they seem - not what they actually are.


----------



## Tanya49!

Mitch says “ criminal behavior won’t dominate this congress “ from them certifying etc. what a joke, Congress is full of criminal behavior.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Tanya49! said:


> Antifa was absolutely mixed in with the protesters. 17 year old female shot in the neck through a door.


----------



## Slippy

*Woman Shot at Capitol Idejtified*

ID'd as Ashley Babbit, 14 Year Veteran who served 4 tours in Afghanistan.

https://nypost.com/2021/01/06/us-capitol-chaos-video-captures-moment-when-woman-was-shot/


----------



## Robie

smokeyquartz said:


> @Trihonda
> I was just thinking that this in no way benefits the cause of Republican Senators who were actually going to raise objections to the votes of the electoral college. The only ones who benefit from this are Democrats. Because of this event, the Republicans who would have still supported Trump and raised reasonable objections are now going to be scared silent. But to the world, things are what they seem - not what they actually are.


I actually think we went past that point today.
The politicians...ALL OF THEM...have inflicted severe damage on our country. We have allowed it to happen over the years. We in no way have held their feet to the fire except through elections, when it seems, we keep electing the same dirty players time after time. We just have not been paying attention to what really goes on in the chambers and who is passing what and what that what consists of.

We on the right who have played by the rules, peacefully assembled, paid our taxes, been polite and did our best to do what's right, have been mocked, threatened, assaulted and spit upon for far too many years. We put up with it in many cases because we wanted to remain peaceful...to go along to get along.

We have had gender crammed down out throats...
We have had lack of justice crammed down our throats...
We have had racism crammed down our throats...
We have had lies and deceit crammed down our throats...
We have had a FREE PRESS with a ulterior agenda crammed down out throats...
We have had politicians with an ulterior agenda crammed down our throats.
We have had social media platforms with ulterior motives crammed down out throats....
The list is long.

In my opinion, today a warning shot was fired across the bow of the U.S.S United States.

Though I do not condone violence, it is my hope that every single politician and aid had a shiver run down their spine today. I hope they were scared. They need to be scared. They need to know the day is coming when they may be pulled from their ivory towers and held accountable to "we the people".


----------



## SGG

Piratesailor said:


> The count is resuming at 8pm est.


Mitch McConnell needs to go


----------



## SGG

Fair weather fan


----------



## esmok

KUSA said:


> Woman shot and killed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346914118427619328


Couldn't access that video. Found on Bitchute. Female Trump supporter shot and killed by Capitol security.

[video]https://www.bitchute.com/video/4MGr5A4di9Rd/[/video]


----------



## 2020 Convert

The events of the day and media coverage from both sides, lead me to think 2+2=5 is what they want us to believe.

Sorry, I am like Winston, the answer is 4.

1984 reference. Edit.


----------



## Annie

Nancy Pelosi is on MSN reciting the St Francis prayer.

Where's the throwing up smilie?


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Burn and loot. No. That's SOP for antifa/blm. Occupation of the building, yes. That would be acceptable and more appropriate.
> 
> Many of us remember the 60's and early 70's when the counter culture would occupy a building, sometimes a state house and do a 'sit in'. They were then hauled off... but the message was made and taken.





Piratesailor said:


> My wife just told me that 2 pipebombs were found at the republican national committee offices.


Someone found this flyer


----------



## Robie

Annie said:


> Nancy Pelosi is on MSN reciting the St Francis prayer.
> 
> Where's the throwing up smilie?


----------



## Kauboy

Where is a harbor full of tea-carrying boats when you need one?
Our forefathers would be ashamed of our paltry attempts to right the wrongs of our nation.

1781 patriot: "We killed a few thousand of King George's redcoats because he didn't allow us to be represented in parliament nor conduct business how we saw fit. What are you doing?"

2020 patriot: "We pushed our way into the capitol building, broke some glass and put our feet up on a congressman's desk because they allowed our election to be stolen, our livelihoods to be destroyed, and our cities to be burned while lying to us about the severity of a pandemic to justify it all. You know, just like you!"

I'm not sure we deserve the label of "patriot" anymore.


----------



## smokeyquartz

@Robie
I agree with you about government failing us. But I think this is not going to be successful in accomplishing anything. "They" are already painting the protestors as crazy people. Now no one is going to listen. They're simply going to be labeled and written off.

Before any action like this can be taken you have to have a large number of people convinced that you are correct and should be followed. If you don't have that support then you are simply going to be labeled a crazy person/group and you won't have any success. I don't know the answer as to how to get that support without allowing the evidence to be heard, though.

I said to a family member today that if there would have simply been an investigation into the voter fraud showing that there was no fraud, then I think Republicans would be satisfied and this wouldn't have happened. I mean, the Russian investigation went on for months. Why can't we have an investigation into this? You can't have allegations of voter fraud and have no investigation or hearing. Then I was told by said family member that the FBI investigated the voter fraud and found none. I can't find anything online saying that the FBI investigated 2020 voter fraud, so I don't know if that's true or not.

It takes skill and knowledge to amass support. But it's been done many times in history without any help from courts or "news." The senator's objections during the counting was the last opportunity to publicly acknowledge the fraud. How convenient that it was interrupted and wiped from the historical record.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> View attachment 110525


I just watched about 15 seconds of Mitt Romney's speech on the floor. I need multiples of these for that lying traitorous son of a bitch!!


----------



## KUSA

SGG said:


> Mitch McConnell needs to go


In a bag?


----------



## Robie




----------



## stevekozak

That slimy rooster-sucker Lindsey Graham just screwed President Trump over.


----------



## Trihonda

smokeyquartz said:


> @Robie
> I agree with you about government failing us. But I think this is not going to be successful in accomplishing anything. "They" are already painting the protestors as crazy people. Now no one is going to listen. They're simply going to be labeled and written off.
> 
> Before any action like this can be taken you have to have a large number of people convinced that you are correct and should be followed. If you don't have that support then you are simply going to be labeled a crazy person/group and you won't have any success. I don't know the answer as to how to get that support without allowing the evidence to be heard, though.
> 
> I said to a family member today that if there would have simply been an investigation into the voter fraud showing that there was no fraud, then I think Republicans would be satisfied and this wouldn't have happened. I mean, the Russian investigation went on for months. Why can't we have an investigation into this? You can't have allegations of voter fraud and have no investigation or hearing. Then I was told by said family member that the FBI investigated the voter fraud and found none. I can't find anything online saying that the FBI investigated 2020 voter fraud, so I don't know if that's true or not.
> 
> It takes skill and knowledge to amass support. But it's been done many times in history without any help from courts or "news." The senator's objections during the counting was the last opportunity to publicly acknowledge the fraud. How convenient that it was interrupted and wiped from the historical record.


The issue is the left, BLM and Antifa did far worse (were far more violent) the last few months, and the media lauded their actions and "justice".. they media isn't a on our side, and will spin any actions by the patriots as evil.. the media is the real villain.. of all media reported facts, this wouldn't be a thing right now. Biden would still be in his basement, Trump would have won re election. But the ,Edina has immense power to sway public opinion. The reporting of today's events was sickeningly biased.. as they were decrying the horrific violence 24/7, I was like "where was the coverage during the antifa siege on Portland or riots all over the country? Where the outcry by the media for BLM thugs shouting down people, or attacking them? Silence. Until we deal with the media, it's game over.


----------



## smokeyquartz

@Trihonda
Yes, you are right. Media does have control over how news is reported. However, I know from talking to some Democrats that even if you point this unfairness out to them, in their brain their BLM protests are justified and this is not. (I'm not agreeing with them at all, just telling you what their likely response is because they won't acknowledge their own unfairness.) They are not registering the fact that there is evidence to support voter fraud. And that evidence has never been given a public hearing. This (Capitol electoral college) was the last venue to publicly present evidence of voter fraud to the American people. The Supreme Court said "NO" to hearing the case; the state courts said "NO." The media said "NO" to presenting and hearing the evidence. The very last opportunity was thwarted.


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> View attachment 110527


Stealers 1
Patriots 0


----------



## MountainGirl

It's over.

Listening to certifications, just got to Michigan, House Reps objected, Senators backed out.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> It's over.
> 
> Senators backed out.


All of them?


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> All of them?


All of them that were on the Michigan objection... so the Michigan objection had to be dismissed. It takes at least 1 Rep & 1 Senator to sign the objection for it to be considered.


----------



## MountainGirl

If they backed out on MI, they'll back out on all of them.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> If they backed out on MI, they'll back out on all of them.


Well, that will answer the questions. The swamp......it is everyone on Capitol Hill. We have to start over. Completely over. At least we are now sure of who the enemies are.


----------



## SGG

Trump himself is part of the swamp as far as I'm concerned, he told everyone to stand down. Why would he do that if he truly thought the election was stolen?


----------



## inceptor

SGG said:


> Trump himself is part of the swamp as far as I'm concerned, he told everyone to stand down. Why would he do that if he truly thought the election was stolen?


He was set up. The rally was to be like all the rest. They were infiltrated. This went down like an Antifa party.

Once he saw what was happening, he told his supporters to stand down. Yet a young lady was killed.


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> He was set up. The rally was to be like all the rest. They were infiltrated. This went down like an Antifa party.
> 
> Once he saw what was happening, he told his supporters to stand down. Yet a young lady was killed.


I can see that. Collateral damage is a real thing though. I'm not sure what to think, I'm glad I'm sitting on my couch.


----------



## Steve40th

SGG said:


> Mitch McConnell needs to go


Yep, and Schumer will take over.. God Help Us


----------



## Annie

Kauboy said:


> Where is a harbor full of tea-carrying boats when you need one?
> Our forefathers would be ashamed of our paltry attempts to right the wrongs of our nation.
> 
> 1781 patriot: "We killed a few thousand of King George's redcoats because he didn't allow us to be represented in parliament nor conduct business how we saw fit. What are you doing?"
> 
> 2020 patriot: "We pushed our way into the capitol building, broke some glass and put our feet up on a congressman's desk because they allowed our election to be stolen, our livelihoods to be destroyed, and our cities to be burned while lying to us about the severity of a pandemic to justify it all. You know, just like you!"
> 
> I'm not sure we deserve the label of "patriot" anymore.


Yes we do. And what's coming down the pike is a tsunami of tyranny. I'm currently in a blue state; and for now until we can move I'm toast. But you folks in the red states have to band together and storm your govs. and reps. If the red states band together and refuse to comply with what's sure to come in 20 days, then the feds can't come after you all at once. That's the only way some vestige of hope's gonna remain until the midterms.

Off topic, but What are the best red states? I hate to leave the Northeast; it's been home all my life but it's becoming clear we can't stay. I'm thinking Tennessee. It's got the mountains. I like that.


----------



## smokeyquartz

MountainGirl said:


> It's over.
> 
> Listening to certifications, just got to Michigan, House Reps objected, Senators backed out.


Dem's mission accomplished.


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> Yes we do. And what's coming down the pike is a tsunami of tyranny. I'm currently in a blue state; and for now until we can move I'm toast. But you folks in the red states have to band together and storm your govs. and reps. If the red states band together and refuse to comply with what's sure to come in 20 days, then the feds can't come after you all at once. That's the only way some vestige of hope's gonna remain until the midterms.
> 
> Off topic, but What are the best red states? I hate to leave the Northeast; it's been home all my life but it's becoming clear we can't stay. I'm thinking Tennessee. It's got the mountains. I like that.


Take a drive to West Virginia, look at Martinsburg, it is big enough to have a good mall, but it is not overrun with people. But it has been caught in the Gravity of DC, and it may be dark blue.

The eastern part of the state has some rugged territory, and I am guessing it has some great camping. Elkins is a place to look at, but it is isolated; it is in the mountains, and is surrounded by ruggedness.


----------

